# Weiß jemand, was Tradeshift ist?



## Aka-Aka (25 Juni 2011)

http://www.silicon.de/technologie/s...,00/skype_mitgruender_startet__tradeshift.htm

Der Gründer von Skype, der 2009 pleite gegangen war, startet erneut durch. Zu seinen Unternehmungen gehört "Tradeshift Network", er ist dort AR-Vorsitzender.



> Nach dem überstandenen Insolvenzverfahren greift der Skype-Mitbegründer Morten L* mit seinem neuen Unternehmen Tradeshift erneut an. Das Start-up digitalisiert mit einer kostenlosen Software Rechnungen, so dass sie nicht mehr ausgedruckt, verschickt und wieder elektronisch erfasst werden müssen.
> (...)
> In Deutschland startet Tradeshift im Juni. "Eigentlich ist es doch unfassbar, dass wir im Jahr 2010 noch immer Rechnungen per Post verschicken", so L*. Die dänische Regierung habe einen Vertrag mit Tradeshift geschlossen – sämtliche Behörden nutzen nach Angaben L*s künftig die Software. Geld verdienen will L* mit kostenpflichtigen Applikationen für Tradeshift.



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tradeshift

Spätestens nachdem Skypegründer L* den 2005 verurteilten Dialerbetrüger M*S*P* ("Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme", link1 link2 link3) auf dessen Erholungsweltreise nach seinem Kurzbesuch in Hamburg begleitet und nachdem eine der Firmen des 2005 verurteilten "Paten des Dialerbetrugs" ("Comet Media Limited") im Zusammenhang mit der Insolvenz des Skypegründers Morten L* aufgetaucht war, interessiere ich mich dafür, was er so macht.

Nur: Das hier verstehe ich nicht. Wie will man damit Geld verdienen?


> Mit dem App können Sie jetzt effizient Angebote erstellen. Sobald das Angebot vom Empfänger akzeptiert wurde, kann es bequem in eine Rechnung umgewandelt werden.


?


----------



## Heiko (26 Juni 2011)

Laut Website ists jedenfalls kostenlos.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Juni 2011)

na, hoffentlich kostenloser als die kostenlosen Zugangstools, mit dänen manche reich wurden


----------

